# BOSTON VR3 COMPARED to AXIOM M60v2



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

I am looking to buy ether Boston VR3 or AXIOM M60v2 speakers and am not sure which one is the best? I play allot of CD's and listen to radio allot, these will be for my wife because she is a BIG Gospel Music listener.

My biggest problem is which one is the very best for what I want it for. We listen to 60% Music and 40% TV.

I really need your help on this so I get the best.

I do not know the first thing about Speakers. :wits-end::innocent::dontknow::help:


----------



## Matt34 (Oct 20, 2006)

Have you heard either speaker before, what did you think? This will at least give us an idea of what your after.

The best thing you can do is to go to any local bonique stores in your area and listen to as many speakers as you can. Some of the internet direct stores also have 30-45 days risk free trials for there bookshelf speakers so you can at least get an idea how there towers sound? Are you going to be using a sub?


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Matt is right, the best way to be sure is to take some listening material you are (or your wife is) familiar with to the store and have them play it on the speakers you're interested in. Then switch around to different pairs, to get a good comparison. I know it's tough with internet direct companies, but in that case I'd say go have a listen to the Boston's first, and if you aren't happy with them, maybe you can try the Axioms and audition them for the 30 days or so. When I bought my current speakers, I brought several very different CDs and camped out in the store for a while listening to the tracks I knew best.


----------



## jakewash (Nov 29, 2007)

Check Axiom's website for the Hearing things forum and try posting on their site that you are looking for an audition, you never know there might be someone nearby that has a set you can listen to. Other than that You could order the M22 to save return shipping costs if you don't like the Axiom sound. The M22 is more detailed than the M60 and lacks low bass punch but will give you a reasonable idea of the M60, the M22 is actually closer to the M80 in sonic signature with the M60 a close second. The floorstanders as I have mentioned have a warmer tone to them due to the lower FR extension.

To get a good idea of the Axiom sound Paradigm Studio 100s and the Monitor 11's v3 I have A/B'd with the my M80s sound pretty similar.


----------

